# SPS/IPC/DRIVES Messe



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Hallo SPS Freunde

Viele von euch sind sicherlich auch auf der SPS IPC in Nürnberg oder?
Ich würde gern einige von euch kennen lernen. Vielleicht könnte man da ja ein kleines Treffen organisieren. Wenn da Interesse besteht, könnte ja man in einem Cafe auf dem Messegelände einen Tisch reservieren (wenn das geht).

Wie Sieht’s aus: André Räppel, Sebastian SCADA.NET, Ralle, softtester, lorenz2512, Zottel	

Schöne Grüsse
Andi

S. Rothenbacher GmbH
http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de
andi@rothenbacher-gmbh.de


----------



## seeba (15 Oktober 2005)

Klar werde ich gerne kommen! Aber bitte nicht erschrecken!  :lol:


----------



## Der Nörgler (15 Oktober 2005)

HI

na wenn Ihr mich mal nett drücken wollt........ :shock: 
Komme ich natürlich auch.

Tja und was mach ich dann mit euch :twisted: 

Gruß


----------



## seeba (15 Oktober 2005)

An welchen Tag habt ihr denn gedacht?


----------



## Markus (16 Oktober 2005)

so zum eigentlichen thema:

gerne würde ich kommen, mir wäre wochenende am liebsten.
wann genau ist mir egal, wenn schon welche einen fixen termin habe sollen die die vorgabe machen.

markus


----------



## seeba (16 Oktober 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> so zum eigentlichen thema:
> 
> gerne würde ich kommen, mir wäre wochenende am liebsten.
> wann genau ist mir egal, wenn schon welche einen fixen termin habe sollen die die vorgabe machen.
> ...



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, denn die SPS/IPC/Drives ist wie jedes Jahr von Dienstag bis Donnerstag. Find ich auch blöd, aber muss man wohl so hinnehmen. Ich wäre für Dienstag!


----------



## Der Nörgler (16 Oktober 2005)

Also kommen wir wieder zur Sache.....
Ich finde es wäre keine schlechte Idee wenn man sich mal trifft.

Auf die Messe fahre ich 100% und wäre nicht schlecht wenn ich euch alle mal sehe damit ich weiß wer mich hier immer beschimpft.

Gruß an alle auch an meine Feinde


----------



## Markus (16 Oktober 2005)

ok, dann machen wir gleich dienstag 22.11.05

denke schon das ich da urlaub bekommen kann...
(mein neuer ag wird mich kaum hinschicken, für den gibts da eh nix...)


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

Datum istr klar. Aber am welchem Ort zu welcher Zeit? Und welches "Erkennungszeichen"?


----------



## seeba (16 Oktober 2005)

Man müsste irgendwo etwas reservieren, dann könnte ich euch auch etwas mitbringen (da steckt dann auch Zottel-Technologie drin). Wer weiß, ob das irgendwo geht?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

*SPS/IPC/DRIVES*

Sorry, dass habe ich so nicht gewollt. Ich habe eigentlich nur gefragt, ob jemand Lust hat sich auf der SPS Messe mit mir oder auch mit anderen aus diesem SPS Forum zu treffen. Es ist mir egal wo ihr herkommt’s und was ihr beruflich so macht’s. Glaubt mir, es war wirklich ohne Hintergedanken und meine E-Mail Adresse habe ich eben aus dem Grund mit rein- geschrieben, damit es eben nicht anonym ist. Nachdem aber doch der ein oder andere Interesse dran hat schau ich mal, ob ich nicht doch auf dem Messegelände einen Tisch reservieren kann. Ist eventuell aber noch zu früh. Treffen währe dann Dienstag 22.11.05
Ich gebe dann im laufe der Woche bescheid.

Andi


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2005)

so hab das hier "gesäubert" gerne können wir uns nun über dienstag 22.11.05 unterhalten.

ich werde zu 90% da sein.
sollen wir uns nicht einfach in einem restaurant treffen?
sicher kann man dort einen tisch reservieren, oder wir treffen uns am stand von einem unserer sponsoren?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Oktober 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder wir treffen uns am stand von einem unserer sponsoren?



Hallo,

ohne Rücksprache mit Markus schlagen ich jetzt mal 
für Dienstag, den 22.11.2005 von 09:00 - 10:00 Uhr
ein kleines *SPS-Forum-Frühstück* mit Kaffee, 
Cappuccino, O-Saft und Butter-Brezeln bei uns auf dem 
Stand (Halle 7, Nr. 7-149) vor. Eingeladen wäre jede(r), 
der/die dazu kommen möchte.

Was halten Sie alle davon?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Der Nörgler (22 Oktober 2005)

Na die Idee ist doch nicht schlecht.

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Markus,


			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Markus hat folgendes geschrieben:
> ... oder wir treffen uns am stand von einem unserer sponsoren?


Naja, ein 'Sponsor' hat sich ja auch prompt gemeldet. In der Forumsoftware sehe ich oben sieben echte Sponsoren, die hier für Werbung bezahlt haben und somit auch zum Erhalt des Forums beitragen. Bei diesen Anbietern werde ich mich auch gerne über deren Produkte auf deren Homepage oder auf der SPS/IPC informieren. Der Werbeschn... ist allerdings nicht dabei. Irgendwie komisch, ich habe da eindeutig ein Verständnisproblem. Bestehen zwischen euch wirtschaftliche Abhängigkeiten ??? Dann stelle diese doch klar und unmissverständlich irgenwo im Forum dar und jeder weiss, woran er hier im Forum ist. Dir gelingt es leider nicht, Dein SPS-Forum unabhängig und neutral  zu moderieren.



			
				Nörgler schrieb:
			
		

> von euch Idioten echt auf die Eier


Das war Deine Meinung am 22.10.2005 um 19:50 über das Forum.



			
				Nörgler schrieb:
			
		

> Na die Idee ist doch nicht schlecht.


Das war Deine Meinung am 22.10.2005 um 23:21. Heisst Du vielleicht Wendehals mit Nachnamen  :?: 
Gruß
Gast ???


----------



## Der Nörgler (23 Oktober 2005)

Hi

nein ich heiße nicht Wendehals.
Das löschen hier geht mir immer noch auf die Eier und
sich am Stand von Delta zu treffen finde ich nicht schlecht.

Das Delta nicht meine große Liebe ist das weiß er selber.


Gruß mein Freund ???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2005)

Gats ??? schrieb:
			
		

> In der Forumsoftware sehe ich oben sieben echte Sponsoren, die hier für Werbung bezahlt haben und somit auch zum Erhalt des Forums beitragen. Bei diesen Anbietern werde ich mich auch gerne über deren Produkte auf deren Homepage oder auf der SPS/IPC informieren.



Bei Ihnen machen wir doch eine Ausnahme. Sie dürfen bei 
dem *echten* Sponsor des gelben Banners frühstücken.  :shock: 
Für Sie persönlich wird trocken Brot und ein Glas Wasser 
bereit stehen. :lol: 



			
				Der Nörgler schrieb:
			
		

> Das Delta nicht meine große Liebe ist das weiß er selber.



Ja, verständlich, wo wir doch das ProSys-Hochzeitsver-
sprechen (immer und ewig) nicht einhalten konnten.   
Das ist jetzt zwar blumig geschrieben aber ernst 
gemeint. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (23 Oktober 2005)

Hört sich gut an. Ich hoffe, dass ich kommen darf? Ich würde gerne meinen Notebook mitbringen und den aktuellen Stand von SCADA.NET präsentieren. Ist das erlaubt?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Der Nörgler (23 Oktober 2005)

Hi Seeba

klar geht das dafür treffen wir uns ja.
Ich hätte aber noch einen Wunsch kannst Du nicht auch noch ein paar netten Frauen aus Deiner Ecke mitbringen ???

Die Ecke aus der Du kommst war das Vogelberg.... oder Vögelberg.....  

gruß


----------



## seeba (23 Oktober 2005)

Der Nörgler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ecke aus der Du kommst war das Vogelberg.... oder Vögelberg.....



Ja hier gibt's schon paar sehr schöne, allerdings mag ich bezweifeln, dass sie sich für Elektronik interessieren. Zumindest tut es meine nicht.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,


			
				Herr Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> trocken Brot und ein Glas Wasser
> bereit stehen.


Ja die Schwaben sind für Ihre Sparsamkeit berühmt  :lol: 



			
				Herr Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> des gelben Banners


Also langsam habe ich das Gefühl, mein Browser (Firefox) unterschlägt mir da irgendwas, kann aber auch an den Sicherheitseinstellungen im Browser liegen. Vielleicht können Sie mich da mal aufklären, bei mir gibt es kein gelbes Banner im Forum. Ich verspreche auch, in dem Fall nicht wegen Werbung zu rumzumosern   
Gruß
Gast ???


----------



## seeba (23 Oktober 2005)

Gast ??? schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Bäuerle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Banner der Firma deltalogic ist gelb! Und der einzige unanimierte (was ich gut finde!).


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

Hallo seeba,


			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Der Banner der Firma deltalogic ist gelb!


Ja seeba, soweit war ich auch schon. Ich finde nur kein gelbes Banner des *echten* Sponsors (Zitat) dieses Forums. Aber ich denke mal, dass kann ja nur an mir persönlich liegen, das Forum ist ja unfehlbar :?: 
Gruß
Gast ???


----------



## Markus (24 Oktober 2005)

also sich die von programmierern allgemein bekannte abscheu gegen tageslicht, frische luft und dieses grausame gebrüll der vögel früh am morgen zum vorteil zu machen grenzt schon fast an geiz...

ich meine wer ist den um 9:00 schon in nürnberg?

ne spass beiseite, das hört sich gut an.
herzlichen dank schonmal im voraus!


@alle anderen sponsoren
tja, der früstücksjoker ist weg. alles andere wird teuer - jetzt gibts nur noch mittagessen und freibier am abend...  :lol:



@m?r?
das gelbe banner ist tasächlich von deltalogic
es wird hin und wieder geändert, zuerst linkte es direkt auf deltalogic, dann auf die modems, dann auf ein opc-forum(schulung), und nun wieder auf die modems...
wohin der linkt ist mir egal solange es zum forum passt und nicht verboten ist, die rechnung geht an deltalogic. deltalogic war übrigens die erste firme die eine anfrage machte, und die dritte bei der es zum abschluss gekommen ist!
und hör doch bitte auf in jedem tread auf das thema anzuspielen, das haben wir schon so oft durchgekaut. mich nervt nix mehr als wenn in einem topic abseits vom thema diskutiert wird! wie gesagt, klärt euren müll per mail oder macht meinetwegen einen tread auf, ABER EINEN EIGENEN!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich hoffe, dass ich kommen darf? Ich würde gerne meinen Notebook mitbringen und den aktuellen Stand von SCADA.NET präsentieren. Ist das erlaubt?
> Gruß Sebastian



Hallo Sebastian,

klar, Sie sind herzlich eingeladen und dürfen auch gerne 
Ihr SCADA.NET zeigen. Keine Frage.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine wer ist den um 9:00 schon in nürnberg?



... hat früher auch meine Vorstellungskraft auch gesprengt.  :lol: 

Die Beschränkung auf 10:00 Uhr ist natürlich Quatsch,
wir nehmen es wie es kommt. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## smoe (7 November 2005)

Ich würde u.U. aus AT kommen. Gibt es noch andere Austrianer die fahren möchten? Zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft (bin aus OÖ)

Wie war das mit dem Erkennungszeichen. Rote Rose im Knopfloch? Oder war das in einen anderen Forum......

smoe


----------



## babu (10 November 2005)

Naja, 

DLand ist auch ziemlich groß.
Die Frage der Mitfahrgelegenheiten währe doch allgemein ziemlich interessant.
Anscheinend wollen ja ziemlich viele dort hin.


----------



## seeba (10 November 2005)

babu schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,
> 
> DLand ist auch ziemlich groß.
> Die Frage der Mitfahrgelegenheiten währe doch allgemein ziemlich interessant.
> Anscheinend wollen ja ziemlich viele dort hin.



Naja wer sich traut bei mir mitzufahren.  :lol:


----------



## babu (10 November 2005)

von woaus fährst Du denn ?


----------



## Maxl (12 November 2005)

smoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde u.U. aus AT kommen. Gibt es noch andere Austrianer die fahren möchten? Zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft (bin aus OÖ)
> 
> Wie war das mit dem Erkennungszeichen. Rote Rose im Knopfloch? Oder war das in einen anderen Forum......
> 
> smoe




Ich komme zwar aus OÖ, aber wenn ich nach Nürnberg fahre, dann wahrscheinlich im Auftrag der Firma!
Ob da Platz ist ist im Moment noch fraglich, da wir erst kurzfristig entscheiden, wer wann fährt!


Das Angebot von Hr. Bäurle nehme ich gerne an. 8)

mfg
Max


----------

